# Scalloped CE Jr Victor



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2011)

Seeing all the recent great scalloped pens inspired me to do one today. 
This is a Jr Victor ( Jr Retro ? ) I like the gold and black. Hope you like


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 28, 2011)

You just had to take it there didn't you, ha ha ha!

Looks fantastic!  Happy to see this take on it and the gold and black together really adds a punch to the feel of the pens look.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 28, 2011)

Skippy's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Younka (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW! fantastic job on the pen!!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> You just had to take it there didn't you, ha ha ha!
> 
> Looks fantastic! Happy to see this take on it and the gold and black together really adds a punch to the feel of the pens look.


 
But I'll take a bet that mine looks different to your method:biggrin: Mine looks like an unrecognisable mess just before it gets drilled and rounded. 
( LOL, ok, some might say it still looks like a mess, so I'll say it first!!:biggrin


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 28, 2011)

GREAT design and execution! Love it!


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 28, 2011)

skiprat said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > You just had to take it there didn't you, ha ha ha!
> ...



What the hell is that????????


----------



## animefan (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 28, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 28, 2011)

skiprat said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > You just had to take it there didn't you, ha ha ha!
> ...


 
That looks awesome!  Just a ball of scalloped coal waiting to be pressed into the diamond.  Unless you've done it you can't appreciate the effort, so this looks crazy with an amazing final product.  You're right though...I couldn't leave it like this:biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Dec 28, 2011)

Very elegantly (and precisely) done, as usual.

It's hard to tell, is your picture after the first layer of scallops, or all of them?

  -Barry


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks all:wink:

Barry, the pic is after all the scallops ( 16 ) are glued in place. They each start off as random thicknesses and each successive cut with a router takes care of the precision. I use a 1/4 router with a 19mm bit. If I could use one of my big 1/2 router then I could use a wider bit and it would look neat as it was being made. :wink:


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous.  The perfection level was just raised!!!


----------



## BSea (Dec 28, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Mine looks like an unrecognisable mess just before it gets drilled and rounded.


Ohhh. . . . . . . . .Now I get it.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 29, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Skippy's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You took the words right out of my mouth

Mike


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that I have time to look at that mess as you call it, I can agree it is something.  Now I gotta go start my whole scalloping carreer over if I am ever gonna figure that mess out.  The only part I have down is making a mess.

Impresssive work 

Phil


----------



## bitshird (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Skip. Good to see you back!!!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 29, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Seeing all the recent great scalloped pens inspired me to do one today.
> This is a Jr Victor ( Jr Retro ? ) I like the gold and black. Hope you like



Not just scalloped, I think your headed toward fish scales with that one! :wink:

Who's going to be the first to do this all the way down the body? :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice to see your pictures again! They are always inspiring. Thanks for showing the before picture also....the results from that are awesome!


----------



## woodgraver (Dec 29, 2011)

That is truly a work of art...amazing job.  Wish I could get my mind around how you do that!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 29, 2011)

76winger said:


> Not just scalloped, I think your headed toward fish scales with that one! :wink:
> 
> Who's going to be the first to do this all the way down the body? :biggrin:



I don't think "more is better" in this case. This is subtle and elegant. Putting
the scales all the way down the tube might be a great challenge, but I
don't see the end result looking better. (feeling better for having done it,
perhaps.)

Looking at the picture of the chuck, I'm pretty sure nature did the scalloping
and Skippy just mounted the raw ore on the lathe. :tongue:


----------



## Freethinker (Dec 29, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Barry, the pic is after all the scallops ( 16 ) are glued in place. They each start off as random thicknesses and each successive cut with a router takes care of the precision.



Skiprat, I hope you don't mind a question here....

...do you use CA, or epoxy?  It seems that to do that many levels (unless you take a looong time between each piece) would require CA, but I'm afraid that if I used CA, the router would eventually "catch" and knock off the piece being glued.


----------



## Parson (Dec 29, 2011)

Is that brass or aluminum you segmented with? I can't tell from the pix.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2011)

Freethinker said:


> ...do you use CA, or epoxy? It seems that to do that many levels (unless you take a looong time between each piece) would require CA, but I'm afraid that* if I used CA, the router would eventually "catch" *and knock off the piece being glued.


 
.. and here-in lies the trick:wink: 
My reason for the bulky butt ugly blank is so that the glue joints offer more resistance to seperating than a smaller neatly made blank. 
I learnt that trick from a Big Bird from South Carolina:wink:
He used to wrap gauze or even paper around fragile blanks and use liters of CA to re-inforce the *outside* surfaces. Now the inside can be drilled ( or routered ). Of course, once the tube is glued in it re-inforces from the inside and the outside can now be turned. 

I started off using the 'best' brand name CA I could find. 
Now I use this cheap no name contractor brand that is sold for mitre joints. It is pretty thick and I use it for everything....Stainless, wood, plastic, aluminium, brass etc etc. I use it for a finish too. 
I use it in my shop which is unheated and is .....freezing at the moment. 
No issues.

Their 'Super-Glue' version is much thinner and I use it if I need it to stabilize porous wood as I turn.


Edit in; Randall, it's brass shim. CA finish to stop it tarnishing


----------



## Ligget (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful work Steve, looks very classy with that colour combination, just perfect my good friend!


----------



## mrburls (Dec 29, 2011)

*Sweet* Steve. Good to see you back on the IAP. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## TucsonCyclist (Dec 31, 2011)

I look a lot but don't comment that often, but that looks fantastic. Scallops are on my 2012 bucket list and this might be the one that motivates me to get on it.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm lost, amazed, and in love. This is my favorite on the forum (aside from the cigar replicas) by far.


----------

